# Rainforest Rub… a secret super-wax??



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

The other day I was browsing the waxes on some online stores and was thinking I'd never tried Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub or any of their 'normal' colour charged wax range. I also thought to myself that no-one ever talks about Rainforest Rub on the forums so I thought why not have a go at £29 a pot…

Got it in the post the next day, opened it up to a fantastic smell of watermelon. The wax itself is buttery soft and melts instantly with the touch of a finger. 

I couldn't wait to apply some so I tried it straight away on the van (not the most glamorous of vehicles I know). Rainforest Rub spreads super easily just like R222 Concours (formally P21s) and is a real joy to use.

Left the wax to haze but you could leave it as long as you like really and buffed it off to reveal a super slick glossy finish. For the money it really is a great wax, as it turns out Dodo's very first wax they made.

No one ever really mentions Rainforest Rub but it really is a great wax and now I'm very tempted at trying Purple Haze and Light Fantastic.

:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Rainforst Rub is still a favourite of mine, not quite Hard Candy (which I have a clinically dangerous obsession with), its a fantastic wax.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I think rr has done it's rounds on here, it is after all the original dodo wax. I've had and sold 3 pots of it. 

It's a great wax and no doubt I'll have another pot in the future. 

My favourites are OC and BV at the moment.


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

:newbie:


Dipesh said:


> I think rr has done it's rounds on here, it is after all the original dodo wax. I've had and sold 3 pots of it.
> 
> It's a great wax and no doubt I'll have another pot in the future.
> 
> My favourites are OC and BV at the moment.


I think I joined the forums a bit late and totally missed out on Rainforest Rubs glory days! No matter, I'm catching up now


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

love RR, big tub of it sat in my fridge with a sample size in my kit bag for emergencies.

Cracking stuff!!


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

ive got a near full tub of this still, but i havent used it for the past year since selling my green golf gti, is this wax only for dark colours, i have a silver clio now, can i use it on this?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

You can use any Dodo Juice wax, on any colour car. Its just some are developed to work better on certain colours, although you can use them on any. Rainforest Rub is the generic soft wax for all colours so will work fine on Silver too.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

any wax will work on any colour car afaik.

Daz.


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

Gaz W said:


> You can use any Dodo Juice wax, on any colour car. Its just some are developed to work better on certain colours, although you can use them on any. Rainforest Rub is the generic soft wax for all colours so will work fine on Silver too.


excellent, might dust the cob webs off then


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

on a silver car it looks mint - I have it on my Artic Green (pale mettalic green) Alfa at the moment and it is a very wet, deep finish. You will be happy!!


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Rainforest Rub is a fantastic wax, but in the dodo range you'll be hard pushed to beat Hard Candy :thumb:


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

R32rob said:


> Rainforest Rub is a fantastic wax, but in the dodo range you'll be hard pushed to beat Hard Candy :thumb:


Isn't Hard Candy a bit tougher to work with than Rainforest Rub? Does it still give the gloss and wetness?

Also has anyone tried Purple Haze on silver?? I'm intrigued to try... Think I might get a sample set and try them all :thumb:


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Hard Candy is easier (IMO) to use than RR as it can be applied so thinly. The finish from HC is great and it lasts well too!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Glad you're liking these 'classics'  What people sometimes forget is that we have a rolling development programme, so recipes like Rainforest Rub often get better and better (it's on its third formulation currently). So if a wax was launched and liked by some, those coming to it three years later may find it to be an even more impressive wax than before.

Hard Candy is probably our easiest to use wax, from reports back to us, and is a favourite of many.


----------



## coconut_dave (Jun 6, 2010)

Dodo Factory said:


> Glad you're liking these 'classics'  What people sometimes forget is that we have a rolling development programme, so recipes like Rainforest Rub often get better and better (it's on its third formulation currently). So if a wax was launched and liked by some, those coming to it three years later may find it to be an even more impressive wax than before.
> 
> Hard Candy is probably our easiest to use wax, from reports back to us, and is a favourite of many.


Now is there anywhere that we could find out when one of your wax's is on a new 'step' of it's formulation as soon as it happens and a list of where what ones of your wax's are on what step allready? Like SN on v2 allready 

I am in two minds to try the hard candy since its mentioned alot on here, but rainforest is one of my faves atm :thumb:


----------



## TomV6 (Feb 16, 2010)

No tried RR myself yet, but tried HC yesterday on a blue Impreza and it's come up lovely, using just half a panel pot for the entire car! I'm just about to order a proper pot so may well grab a panel pot of RR while I'm there


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

coconut_dave said:


> Now is there anywhere that we could find out when one of your wax's is on a new 'step' of it's formulation as soon as it happens and a list of where what ones of your wax's are on what step allready? Like SN on v2 allready
> 
> I am in two minds to try the hard candy since its mentioned alot on here, but rainforest is one of my faves atm :thumb:


We're deliberately trying not to do this due to the confusion it creates. We want people treating the products as they find them rather than arguing over v1 vs v2 vs v5c etc. The fact it, the recipes will get better and if you end up with a better wax than you were expecting, it's a bonus 

Whilst I'm sure we could sell more wax by shouting about everything being 'new and improved' or 'don't miss out on the new formula', it's far simpler to make a few improvements subtly behind the scenes. 

To give you an idea, when we updated the original Supernatural recipe, we used the old recipe to enhance the main range waxes. So as Supernatural took a step up, the main range waxes did as well.

However, there is a limit. All main range waxes MUST be extremely easy to use. Whilst we could up their performance more, it would make them trickier to use due to oil hologramming, longer cure times (they just get a bit more finickety) and whilst this is fine for the Pro waxes and Supernatural, it would not be right for the main range.

Generally speaking, as durability increases, ease of application diminishes:

Dodo Juice main range wax - 2-3 months durability - very easy to apply
Dodo Juice Pro wax - 3-5 months durability - trickier to apply
G Techniq C1 sealant - 6-12 months durability - pro detailer application only
Clearcoat application - 10 years plus durability - bodyshop application only


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> using just half a panel pot for the entire car!


Just ? You should have used sth like 1/5 of panel pot or even less.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> Glad you're liking these 'classics'  What people sometimes forget is that we have a rolling development programme, so recipes like Rainforest Rub often get better and better (it's on its third formulation currently). So if a wax was launched and liked by some, those coming to it three years later may find it to be an even more impressive wax than before.
> 
> Hard Candy is probably our easiest to use wax, from reports back to us, and is a favourite of many.


I have noticed this, they do get better as time goes on for sure.

From the grainy glass jar wax all the way to butter like plastic jars.

Same can be said about the hard waxes, from the super hard, to the now perfect consistency.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

evotuning said:


> Just ? You should have used sth like 1/5 of panel pot or even less.


Indeed, I got a whole car out of my supernatural panel pot and probably used about 5% of it, panel pot should get 10 plus cars in my opinion.


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

Dodo Factory said:


> We're deliberately trying not to do this due to the confusion it creates. We want people treating the products as they find them rather than arguing over v1 vs v2 vs v5c etc. The fact it, the recipes will get better and if you end up with a better wax than you were expecting, it's a bonus
> 
> Whilst I'm sure we could sell more wax by shouting about everything being 'new and improved' or 'don't miss out on the new formula', it's far simpler to make a few improvements subtly behind the scenes.
> 
> ...


Well I definitely think Dodo Juice is going in the right direction with its main range of waxes, my top 3 check boxes I look for in a wax are ease of use, great smell and a finish that satisfies my picky eye balls. Durability isn't really something I look for as long as it lasts a few weeks I'm more than happy. So definitely impressed so far and will be picking up the full range of panel pots to try out and sniff...

It is a shame Supernatural had to be so pure as it does miss out on a great smell which weirdly for me I do enjoy especially when a wax is curing and you get a wiff as you work around the car.


----------



## coconut_dave (Jun 6, 2010)

Dodo Factory said:


> We're deliberately trying not to do this due to the confusion it creates. We want people treating the products as they find them rather than arguing over v1 vs v2 vs v5c etc. The fact it, the recipes will get better and if you end up with a better wax than you were expecting, it's a bonus
> 
> Whilst I'm sure we could sell more wax by shouting about everything being 'new and improved' or 'don't miss out on the new formula', it's far simpler to make a few improvements subtly behind the scenes.
> 
> ...


Thankyou, fully understand :thumb:, one last thing, where would your one off's sit? i.e Austintacious or any other one off's to be made, in the middle?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

The 'one-offs' are interesting... they are generally based on standard formulas with a bit of a tweak, but we do tend to make them 'over-perform' if we can. Austintacious was really a Blue Velvet variant, but we have a new 'one-off' coming soon that is based on a Pro recipe wax to ensure it has the right amount of 'kick'. The idea of the 'one-offs' is that performance or durability isn't the raison d'etre, and the idea isn't to create a 'better' wax, but just a fun or different one. But we won't short change customers in the performance dept, especially if they have to pay a tad more for a 'one-off' wax in the first place due to it being a Ltd Ed, etc.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

This one off sounds good Dom. Look forward to hearing about it soon!


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Dodo Factory said:


> The 'one-offs' are interesting... they are generally based on standard formulas with a bit of a tweak, but we do tend to make them 'over-perform' if we can. Austintacious was really a Blue Velvet variant, but we have a new 'one-off' coming soon that is based on a Pro recipe wax to ensure it has the right amount of 'kick'. The idea of the 'one-offs' is that performance or durability isn't the raison d'etre, and the idea isn't to create a 'better' wax, but just a fun or different one. But we won't short change customers in the performance dept, especially if they have to pay a tad more for a 'one-off' wax in the first place due to it being a Ltd Ed, etc.


thats put my question to rest thanks Dom:thumb: when i first opened my Austintacious and had a sniff(as you do!!) blue velvet was the first thing that came to mind.

regarding the opening post rainforest rub is lovely to use and smell ive still got half a glass jar that i got just 2yrs ago, its my first dodo wax along with purple haze i bought and im very glad i did


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

Purple Haze said:


> thats put my question to rest thanks Dom:thumb: when i first opened my Austintacious and had a sniff(as you do!!) blue velvet was the first thing that came to mind.
> 
> regarding the opening post rainforest rub is lovely to use and smell ive still got half a glass jar that i got just 2yrs ago, its my first dodo wax along with purple haze i bought and im very glad i did


Have to agree been using Purple Haze for the first time this weekend and it's a wonderful wax to use. On black it deepens and leaves the finish dripping wet. Also for fun I tried it on silver and that left a lovely deep gloss too


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

Got A pot of RR in my fridge used it on a silver car at work & damn it looks well, was soo fo*kin easy to use aswell 200ml mite become my daily driver :thumb: Dodo Juice


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

slkman said:


> Have to agree been using Purple Haze for the first time this weekend and it's a wonderful wax to use. On black it deepens and leaves the finish dripping wet. Also for fun I tried it on silver and that left a lovely deep gloss too


Same as matey my black car never looked so well a it did with PH:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Rainforest rub was my first venture into what I then classed as boutique waxes.
I still have the same original glass jar which is just below a 1/3 full and its still a cracker imo.
I broke it out last in may iirc to do this vantage s:



















Certainly a dark horse which is over seen now, same as many others tbh hence why its always a good idea to have a nice and varied mixture of lsp's:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

I should really invest in some more Dodo Waxes. All I have is a Panel pot of supernatural (not used yet) and Austintatious (Not too keen, but only used it once).
Nice to see how open and honest dodo juice are about there products though


----------



## J.T (May 6, 2006)

what are you using to apply it ? just currious


----------



## O.C.D (Aug 8, 2010)

loving the dodo rainforest rub find it a great wax to use


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Love Rainforest Rub one of my favourite waxes, spreads like butter, smells great, nice beading, probably my favourite Dodo wax actually :thumb:


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow there's a lot of love for rainforest rub. I migh go ahead and orders some because it is difficult to apply light fantastic and diamond white on my white car. I can never tell where I have applied the wax so I would think a darker wax would help.


----------



## J.T (May 6, 2006)

Just ordered me some purple haze, should be getting it later this evening , woop!


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

J.T said:


> what are you using to apply it ? just currious


I apply with a cheap yellow foam applicator or a supernatural finger applicator.


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

J.T said:


> Just ordered me some purple haze, should be getting it later this evening , woop!


You'll be impressed with purple haze. It's a soft wax but when you load it onto the applicator you end up not using a lot at all and it spreads like butter. The finish is super nice as well with easy buffing. I even recormend using this on a silver car as it leave a good head turning glossy finish. Still loving my rainforest rub for most things though as the smell is adictive and it's hand application is amazing easy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

burgmo3 said:


> Wow there's a lot of love for rainforest rub. I migh go ahead and orders some because it is difficult to apply light fantastic and diamond white on my white car. I can never tell where I have applied the wax so I would think a darker wax would help.


You'd think that, but no  If your applying wax thin enough then it's pretty much clear in colour.

Take a very very lightly coloured blue glass of water. You might notice a tinge when the glass is full, but if you poured 3/4s of it out it would appear to be clear 

Hope that makes sense?


----------



## ~Sparky~ (Jul 4, 2010)

I was advised to buy RFR for my flame red corsa c, it was either on here or the CYC forums but i love the stuff...... i love the smell and i love the results it gives...... dont think i would use any other wax tbh, thats if i never baught a tub of AG HD wax, i went halfers on the BOGOF at halfords with a friend...... used it tonight and i am really impressed by this also..... didnt use it on my car but i was still very impressed.... i just have to wait and see the duarability of it. but i have heard good things about it.


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

~Sparky~ said:


> I was advised to buy RFR for my flame red corsa c, it was either on here or the CYC forums but i love the stuff...... i love the smell and i love the results it gives...... dont think i would use any other wax tbh, thats if i never baught a tub of AG HD wax, i went halfers on the BOGOF at halfords with a friend...... used it tonight and i am really impressed by this also..... didnt use it on my car but i was still very impressed.... i just have to wait and see the duarability of it. but i have heard good things about it.


The smell is amazing, durability wise I think the life of a few coats of rainforest rub is a few months which is plenty for me. AG HD wax is another great wax but without the amazing smell and is more tough to work with and get really thin, super durable though.


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

*Beading...*

Here is some lovely Rainforest Rub beading on the test panel:


----------

